# FreeBSD SLiM Theme



## edwtjo (Feb 6, 2010)

I saw there wasn't any FreeBSD slim theme so I tossed this together!







fbsd-slim-theme.tar.bz2


----------



## sw2wolf (Feb 11, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## edwtjo (Feb 19, 2010)

I've now researched where i got the graphics!

So added contributions extends to rbelk.


----------



## lme@ (Feb 19, 2010)

Could you please add a screenshot?


----------



## edwtjo (Feb 19, 2010)

I wasn't able to edit the original post so the update goes here.

Updated tar.bz2 to contain correct(?) contrib. and preview.png

And the theme looks like:


----------



## lme@ (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you! 

You need to have 10 posts before you can edit your postings.


----------



## rbelk (Feb 20, 2010)

edwtjo said:
			
		

> I've now researched where i got the graphics!
> 
> So added contributions extends to rbelk.



Thanks Edwtjo, I glad you could find one in my collection. I've got to find some time and add some more to my album.


----------



## c4nn1b4l (May 18, 2010)

Looks nice.


----------



## varnie (May 20, 2010)

does anybody know how to customize color of "session: xxxxx" inscription (for example, "session: KDE", "session: XFCE4" etc) which gets updated each time one presses F1 for switching between WMs in SLIM screen?
i have FreeBSD theme i want to tune a little which uses white background and therefore this inscription doesn't work here because it has white color too.

any help?


----------



## NuLL3rr0r (Mar 21, 2011)

@Edwtjo

Awesome, Good job!! Exactly what I was looking for...


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 21, 2011)

Good work. Thanks


----------

